# A couple hours ago it was 74 degrees. Now its snowing.



## TheWindAndRain (Nov 10, 2014)

Apocalyptic weather today across the front range. In pueblo it was 74 degrees. A dust storm blew in and in a matter of 15 minutrs it became winter. Tonight is supposed to be 16.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 10, 2014)

yea winter has come. it was 60 at noon in Omaha and by 5 pm it was 29. gonna be in the low teens tonight and the rest of the week does not look like it will get above freezing


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Nov 10, 2014)

The storm is apparently called a "Bombogenesis," bringing frigid air throughout the entire northern hemisphere. The keeping warm thread may be able to help a few folks out there. 

Stay warm fellas!f

https://squattheplanet.com/squattin...ing-insulation-for-squats-in-the-winter.1581/


----------



## autumn (Nov 11, 2014)

Virginia checking in. 44 degrees. Can't complain but all I've got is a flannel and insulated bibs. Stay warm friends.


----------



## Tude (Nov 11, 2014)

Was listening to this on the news this morning - that is one hell of a drop in temperature!!


----------



## Tude (Nov 11, 2014)

Was listening to this on the news this morning - that is one hell of a drop in temperature!!


----------



## Art101 (Nov 11, 2014)

supposed to be high 20's in Seattle tonight with high winds.


----------



## Odin (Nov 12, 2014)

Time to go hang with sucuri in Brazil.


----------



## kaichulita (Nov 12, 2014)

Or to hang with me in Florida! hahah::cat::


----------



## Odin (Nov 12, 2014)

If I drop into Florida... I'm buying me a beat up boat and you're helping me paint it with radical colors.


----------



## Kal (Nov 13, 2014)

In Denver, snow on the ground and it's 6 degrees outside.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 13, 2014)

Pennsylvania. 66 the other day. Supposed to be in the 20s tonight. I'm in a comfortable sweet little 40 dollar motel 6


----------



## kaichulita (Nov 13, 2014)

Odin said:


> If I drop into Florida... I'm buying me a beat up boat and you're helping me paint it with radical colors.



Hell yeah! I want to go fishing... haven't gone in a while


----------



## eddywoodgo (Nov 14, 2014)

Pretty warm in Tucson.


----------



## Kal (Nov 14, 2014)

eddywoodgo said:


> Pretty warm in Tucson.


 That's where I plan to be in a few weeks, I hope.


----------



## eddywoodgo (Nov 14, 2014)

Look me up Kal. Might still be here or in Mexico.


----------

